# What is a good price for Ford 4000?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Does anyone know the current average going rate for a 9/10 condition (basically brand new and restored) Ford 4000 4-cyl
diesel? How much difference between early and late model 4000s?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

There are a LOT of differences between the early/late models. The early ones are basically the 800/900 series with a few upgrades (some of the same sheet metal). The newer ones had different diesel engines (most of the early were gas). I'd guess for an early model in 9/10 condition I'd go $4500 for gas $4750 for diesel. On the late models I'd still stick between $4000 and $5000. Good machines! At least in Nebraska - LA might be a bit higher due to the storms and availability.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

I would say with the condition of most farm equipment down here in Miss/LA ---- $5K at least for a really nice 4000 tractor would be fair. Perhaps even lots more. Remember that they were $3500.00 new and if inflation rates were used they should sell comparably for around $16K today at least. So even $6K is a great deal if the tractor is truly restored and not just a 20 footer


----------

